# Questions



## mbass2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a FNA of 2 cysts that I have had for 14+ years.

The Patholgy report states: Benign features consistent with benign follicular nodule. Comment scattered follicular cells are found in small groups and singly, showing mild reactive features. Including focal Hurthle cell change. Background includes many macrophages, colloid and abundant blood, Findings are consistent with a benign follicular nodule such as an adenomatoid nodule. No malignant features identified.
• I did some research on the internet and everything I find regarding an FNA of benign follicular nodules states that Follicular carcinoma and Hurthle cell carcinoma cannot be diagnosed by FNA biopsy. This is an important point. Since benign follicular adenomas cannot be differentiated from follicular cancer (~12% of all thyroid cancers) these patients often end up needing a formal surgical biopsy, which usually entails removal of the thyroid lobe that harbors the nodule. 
• My endocrinoligst did not mention that at all&#8230;am I understading this all wrong? I am so confused. Can a benign follicular nodule be identified by a FNA?


----------

